# You decide if it is right or wrong



## solitude (Aug 23, 2009)

that was sent to me by a friend..according to her that is correct assumptions about guys..dont know all you guys admit it or not..


The problems with GUYS 



If u TREAT him nicely, he says u are IN LOVE with him;

If uDon't , he says u are PROUD .

If u
DRESS Nicely , he says u are trying to LURE him;

If u
Don't , he says u are from a VILLAGE .

If uARGUE with him, he says u are STUBBORN ;

If u keep
QUIET , he says u have no BRAINS .

If u are SMARTER than him, he'll lose FACE ;

If he'sSmarter than u, he is GREAT .

If u don'tL ove him, he tries to POSSESS u;

If u
Love him! , he will try to LEAVE u.(very true huh?)
If u tell him your
PROBLEM , he says u are TROUBLESOME ;

If u
don't , he says that u don't TRUST him.

If uSCOLD him, u are like a NANNY to him;

If he
SCOLDS u, it is because he CARES for u.

If u
BREAK your PROMISE, u Cannot be TRUSTED ;

If he
BREAKS his, he is FORCED


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

true exactly


----------



## solitude (Aug 23, 2009)

i want to know what the boys think....i myself beleive that its right


----------



## MZ89 (Aug 24, 2009)

99% Correct.


----------



## solitude (Aug 23, 2009)

Had you guys experience that...i mean those who reply.


----------



## saadq_13 (Jun 19, 2007)

No personal experience but I think its right to a major extent.


----------



## solitude (Aug 23, 2009)

But i really have ...ha ha ha


----------



## ryxin (Sep 22, 2009)

that was definitely true! =) how about the guys here. are you like that?


----------



## saadq_13 (Jun 19, 2007)

solitude said:


> But i really have ...ha ha ha


Would you like to share that experience? Just if you want to....


----------



## solitude (Aug 23, 2009)

ryxin said:


> that was definitely true! =) how about the guys here. are you like that?


Yup 95% boys have psychy like this..but dont know its good or bad



saadq_13 said:


> Would you like to share that experience? Just if you want to....


Sure.well about 2 years back,i had a frnd and she did want that i admire her everyday.like your looking gorgeous,ah you wear new clothes....etc.after sometime i realy want to get rid of this...and she said the same words as in this thread.now she is not in pk.and for more than 1 year i dont have any contact even her email id..now i think that i was wrong and she was right.if the girls feel happy of these little things,we should do,without messing up with them....its the reason why i started this thread


----------



## fairy12 (Feb 23, 2009)

very true


----------



## solitude (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks god,this community is good,and speaks true.
Good luck guys!


----------



## drMD (Jan 19, 2010)

hmm...interesting...


----------



## robrobin10 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ahhh thats all scarily true. I see far too much of myself in that post. But hey look we are all human right ? We aren't perfect and especially when it comes to relationships you have to give a bit and take a bit, its about compromise at the end of the day.


----------



## KelvinRudd (May 6, 2010)

Introduce me to your friend I will set her right.


----------



## solitude (Aug 23, 2009)

@robrobin,,,,you are right


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

her assesment is pretty much true


----------



## FAIZA BATOOL (Dec 15, 2010)

Though i have not experienced this yet i believe that it's very true.


----------



## cytotec (Feb 2, 2011)

No personal experience but maybe MAJORITY IS AUTHORITY!


----------



## wania khan (Feb 11, 2015)

Lol! Then they say that girls are impossible to understand....


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

This might b correct in arranged marriage relationship but if its about the frienship of unmarried girl and boy whochoose to b each others friend then it is on equal level i think i mean if a guy does this much stupidity to a girl he can just let go off that is it.in short all guys are not so!


----------



## Ahren (Mar 7, 2015)

Mostly it is true)


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

robrobin10 said:


> Ahhh thats all scarily true. I see far too much of myself in that post. But hey look we are all human right ? We aren't perfect and especially when it comes to relationships you have to give a bit and take a bit, its about compromise at the end of the day.


soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo true


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

This looks very true actually, from what I see in the world around me. Many of the guys I know, have this type of Psyche. Then there are some girls as well, to whom this might be applicable. Like when a guy doesn't dresses up properly, they say that my husband is totally lazy and all that haha  And if he dresses really nice, they start asking, whom are you going to meet?  that you are giving so much attention to your looks and dressing?  I believe the typical Indian soaps have contributed a lot in moulding our people into having such psyches. But talking in general, there are more men of this type than women. I believe in relationships, in which if you GET something, you are ready to GIVE something as well with the same BIG heart with which you accepted. And likewise if you GIVE something, you deserve to GET something from your partner as well. But Trust is the first prerequisite of a relationship I believe.  I don't consider those 'relationships' to be 'true relationships' in which you don't even believe in you partner's loyalty and are always asking questions like the example I quoted above.


----------

